# On a smaller scale



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Not as well publicized as the Transat Jacques Vabre, but still looking pretty quick:


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! I will be forwarding to an old friend of mine who was a wind surfer before wind surfing was a thing.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

20-30 knots of wind right off the beach gives them flat water. Looks like they do "rabbit" starts with the RIB going as fast as it can to set the line. Wild!


----------

